# BEDLINER VS NONSKID ON FLOORS??



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Most of the DIY bedliner kits are junk. Either have it done professionally or just use a good marine topside with non skid added. Not knocking the herculiner brand but I have seen way too many crappy DIY bedliner jobs..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There have been good results posted here with this

http://www.tuffcoat.net/wordpress/

I ordered some samples and they have been outside for several months and a month ago I tried but still can not tear it.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Ver intrested in the tuff coat stuff applied by the hopper gun. Anybody else have opinions or reports on it?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Roller does a great job.


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks on all the input...... with this tuff coat, i have looked high and low on the website, see the exact color i want and the finish is spot on even by roller aplication (the way i will be going) but see nothing on pricing or sq ft coverage.... whats your luck on that so far since you were able to obtain sample pieces... i am assuming they sent you a price guide along with it??


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have the CEO's phone number..I will reach out and get you a contact.


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

thank you much on that..... we have a local commercial auto paint center, tried them, but i guess it is sold on the shelf as a different name. they are a large 3M/dupont vendor... have access to many marine paints / industrials / and self sprayed bedliner material...... but from the feed back i am seeing on this... this may be the way to go...... "prep it, spray it...... forget it" i like the tuff and go idea.


----------

